# The Beeste has landed!



## Beeste

Hi everybody! The Beeste is now in Bahrain and very happy too. Just filled up the hire car for the first time and it came to BD 3.6 which is less than £5.00. Wicked! Sand and dust everywhere so a detailer's nightmare so holding off on a car purchase at this time. Although have made an offer on this little beauty

http://www.bahrainautoservices.com/cardetail.asp?carid=2582

Ramadan now though so no drinking alcohol  (tee hee)

Currently stealing next door's wireless until mine gets installed. But hope to get back here a few times to check in and see how eveyone is.


----------



## andycole

Nice one matey, I loved my 4-6 week trips to Bahrain every 4 months or so. 
Lots of nice cars out there and i'm loving the Mustang!!
AC


----------



## Brazo

Beeste mate its lovely to hear from you!

Careful with that car though, keeping that in fuel will be expensive, even at £5 a tank:lol:


----------



## Neil_S

Good to hear from you Brian, hope everything is well.


----------



## Beeste

Hey if you guys ever fancy a trip out here you really are welcome. Grand Prix is April 19th next year. Andy if you're still coming over here you're more than welcome for a cool beer at mine. Good to be back.


----------



## Alan W

Hey Brian, Nice to hear from you!  Hope you and the family are well and enjoying a fresh start.

That Mustang looks a beast :lol: and right up your street after the Monaro! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Beeste

Hey Hi Alan! Great to hear from you. Yep - a fresh start to life and it feels great! I can't remember feeling this happy and the stress is all good and manageable. Now I really need to deal with mid life crisis once and for all and that stang might just be what the doctor ordered lol. Still waiting to hear whether they have accepted my offer but to be honest it doesn't matter as I am a patient man  Hope you are well!


----------



## WHIZZER

Hi Brian , Good to see you back on DW ... The mustang looks lovely .... Kinda jealous !

Good luck


----------



## Alan W

Beeste said:


> Hey Hi Alan! Great to hear from you. Yep - a fresh start to life and it feels great! I can't remember feeling this happy and the stress is all good and manageable. Now I really need to deal with mid life crisis once and for all and that stang might just be what the doctor ordered lol. Still waiting to hear whether they have accepted my offer but to be honest it doesn't matter as I am a patient man  Hope you are well!


I'm well thanks Brian! 

Glad to hear life is fun again for you, as it should be! :thumb:

Take care,

Alan W


----------



## Alex L

We need an Expats section of the forum for us International globetrotters lol.

Glad to see it's going well and Tara and I may take you up on that offer if your still there in about 4/5 years as we'll be making a trip back to the real world from Middle Earth then.

And if you ever want to send any of that cheap petrol over your more than welcome :thumb::thumb:

Hows the family liking it?


As a side comment I once pulled a girl from Bahrain and she had the softest hair and insisted on paying for everything with £50 notes


----------



## Neil_S

Brian that car is mean! I went out to the Shelby factory in Las Vegas in May, awesome!


----------



## Beeste

Alex L said:


> We need an Expats section of the forum for us International globetrotters lol.
> 
> Glad to see it's going well and Tara and I may take you up on that offer if your still there in about 4/5 years as we'll be making a trip back to the real world from Middle Earth then.
> 
> And if you ever want to send any of that cheap petrol over your more than welcome :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Hows the family liking it?
> 
> As a side comment I once pulled a girl from Bahrain and she had the softest hair and insisted on paying for everything with £50 notes


An expat section - lol. Too right Alex :thumb: lol. Now about this Bahraini girl - you naughty boy.  Her surname wasn't Alkhalifa was it? (that's the royal family).



Neil_S said:


> Brian that car is mean! I went out to the Shelby factory in Las Vegas in May, awesome!


Yo Neil! I know it even has the Shelby stickers on it. Did you get any pics of the Shelby garage?

There's just loads of great cars out here going cheap. I haven't heard whether the garage has accepted my offer but if not then I'm not that bothered as there are loads of other cars. Have to say though I have set my heart on this one. I just LOVE those side exit zorsts! And Gone in 60 Seconds is one of my all time fave films!


----------



## Neil_S

Got a few on my PC at home that I shall have to upload, saw a GT500 out the front, the Hertz Mustangs and some Cobras, all sounding incredible...


----------



## lois97

Hi Brian glad all is well, did you shift all your stuff on Ebay:lol:.Rented 1 of the Hertz mustangs last year in the states, there awesome cars mate.


----------



## Beeste

Loving those pics Neil! Thanks for that.
I got really really really bored with ebay - it takes SO long to put a good auction together. I gave up and either gave it to charity or skipped almost everything in the end. It was great though I was left with just 2 suitcases of stuff to take in the end! I sold my 64 Fender amp to Alex Turner so you never know you might see it on tele soon!Mind you Lok 'n Store took a beating from the wife's shoes/clothes/general girly stuff  

Now about these here Mustangs. I hear they're crap at going round corners but to be honest at my age going round corners takes a long time anyway  I ain't the whippersnapper I once was but I can sure hang on to a tail slide  Saw a very nice Chevrolet Luminar SS today (think Monaro) so still umming and ahhing about what to get. Need to make up my mind soon. That stang is a manual which is why it it's not selling - they ONLY drive autos out here (lazy bums)......so let's see if i can't get a deal


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Brian great to hear from you and nice to have you back. 

Great to hear your doing well in Bahrain, keep us posted on the 'Stang! 

Johnny


----------

